# Come here if you speak another language other than English



## blah (Jul 30, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> For one day, everyone should post in their native tongue on this forum. Unless your native tongue is English, that's kinda boring; I wanna see how many languages the members of this forum know combined.



This was a suggestion from another thread from another subforum, but let's just play


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 30, 2008)

pourquoi pas.


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2008)

I think we should make it compulsory to have an English translation, and state whatever language that is.



CharlieCooper said:


> pourquoi pas.



Though I happen to know that means why not?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 30, 2008)

C'est une bonne idee!

I don't want to post in Vietnamese for 2 reasons. I don't know how to write it. I don't want to fuss around with all the accent markings.


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> I don't want to post in Vietnamese for 2 reasons. I don't know how to write it. I don't want to fuss around with all the accent markings.



I'll do it for you: toi co the noi tieng viet  (lazy with the accents too )

And that means "I can speak Vietnamese". In Vietnamese, duh.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't read it either.


----------



## azrian (Jul 30, 2008)

Vive le Québec libre 

French Canadian 

EDIT: First post although I've been on this forum for like 2 months, yeah I'm a lurker


----------



## Rabid (Jul 30, 2008)

我的中国人是不存在的，并且我再寄了涵义我是一个外国对象。


----------



## Ton (Jul 30, 2008)

Ja , maar dan kan bijna niemand dit lezen...Het nut van Engels is dat de meest mensen dat wel kunnen lezen , of er zijn vertaal sites die dat dan vertalen. Geen idee of er een site is die nederlands in engels kan vertalen...


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 30, 2008)

నమస్తె, న పెరు నిఖిల్
Namaste, na peru Nikhil

It means: Hi, my name is Nikhil

The language is Telugu

PEACE OUT!


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 30, 2008)

So far, English, French, Vietnamese, Telugu, whatever Ton just typed(German)? and Chinese.


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2008)

Rabid said:


> 我的中国人是不存在的，并且我再寄了涵义我是一个外国对象。



你在说啥呀？啥叫我的中国人是不存在的？不好意思，真得看不懂。 

Edit: Oh yeah, pcharles93 reminded me  He said something that didn't make sense to me actually. This is what he said literally, if I understood correctly: The Chinese in me is non-existent, and I sent another message, that is, I am a foreigner. Okay, I suck at translating  And I asked him what he meant, that's all.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 30, 2008)

ton typed dutch ( i think )


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 30, 2008)

blah said:


> Rabid said:
> 
> 
> > 我的中国人是不存在的,并且我再寄了涵义我是一个外国对象。
> ...



What happened to adding the translation?


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> నమస్తె, న పెరు నిఖిల్
> Namaste, na peru Nikhil
> 
> It means: Hi, my name is Nikhil
> ...



Ooh, Indian languages are sexy! Do you know Hindi, McWizzle94? 'Cause I've got a friend whose name is Nikhil as well (it's a pretty common name I think) and he speaks Hindi. Nikhil in Hindi: निखिल


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 30, 2008)

Perfektny napad, ale neviem presne co napisat...


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ecrivez les tranductions Anglais!!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 30, 2008)

blah said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > నమస్తె, న పెరు నిఖిల్
> ...



a language being sexy? never heard of something like that lol. but no i don't know Hindi, but i would like to learn it.


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> a language being sexy? never heard of something like that lol. but no i don't know Hindi, but i would like to learn it.



Something tells me you're not from India. I'm Chinese by the way  If I could learn enough of it in 2 weeks (well, enough to spell your name ), so could you


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> Perfektny napad, ale neviem presne co napisat...



Some Czechoslovak-ish thingy I guess?


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 30, 2008)

blah said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > a language being sexy? never heard of something like that lol. but no i don't know Hindi, but i would like to learn it.
> ...



I'm not from India, but my parents are so I learn it from them (and some of my cousins).

btw, I used a translator to type that message


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> btw, I used a translator to type that message



I laughed! By the way are you secretly in love with me because your signature has my name in it


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 30, 2008)

blah said:


> By the way are you secretly in love with me because your signature has my name in it



not anymore


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 30, 2008)

有 沒 有 別 人 用 繁 體?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 30, 2008)

Omg, put the English translation in your post. You guys could all be making fun of my mom or something for all I know.


----------



## Henxu (Jul 30, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> 有 沒 有 別 人 用 繁 體?



我觉得没人吧 

He said : If another people does use the traditional chinese (because there is a traditional and a simple chinese) 
I answered : I think not.

Here is mine XD

Saludos, cómo te llamas?


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 30, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Omg, put the English translation in your post. You guys could all be making fun of my mom or something for all I know.



I know, its no fun if nobody understands it (unless they speak the language of course).


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> 有 沒 有 別 人 用 繁 體?



我！我簡體繁體都懂。臺灣人嗎？定係香港人？

Translation: Me. I understand both simplified and traditional Chinese. Are you from Taiwan or Hong Kong? (Well actually I know you're from Utah, but...)


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 30, 2008)

Henxu said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > 有 沒 有 別 人 用 繁 體?
> ...



;'( 你傷了我的心... 你要我哭, 是不是?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 30, 2008)

繁体字真难看....


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2008)

I guess no one's sticking with the translate-whatever-you-said thingy huh? I'm not gonna care much either then 



not_kevin said:


> ;'( 你傷了我的心... 你要我哭, 是不是?


乖，別哭了。



Swordsman Kirby said:


> 繁体字真难看....


难看是指难看懂，还是指丑？


----------



## tim (Jul 30, 2008)

Ton said:


> Ja , maar dan kan bijna niemand dit lezen...Het nut van Engels is dat de meest mensen dat wel kunnen lezen , of er zijn vertaal sites die dat dan vertalen. Geen idee of er een site is die nederlands in engels kan vertalen...



"... dat de meest mensen dat wel kunnen lezen" = "... , that most people can probably read that" ?

And what does "engels" mean?
Erstaunlich, dass man Holländisch wirklich lesen kann .


----------



## Gabriel (Jul 30, 2008)

Henxu said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > 有 沒 有 別 人 用 繁 體?
> ...



El nick me parecía conocido, y ahora que he visto tu perfil tenés un nombre asiático pero vivís en España. ¿De dónde sos exactamente?

P.D.: Mi castellano no es el común de España.

[English]: The nick seems to me known, and I've seen your WCA profile and I noticed your name is asiatic, but you live in Spain. Where are you from?

P.D.: My spanish isn't from Spain.


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeap it's from Argentina, but why does your location say Spain?

So THAT'S where the upside-down question mark is used! In Spanish, huh?


----------



## Pedro (Jul 30, 2008)

Olá, um bom dia a todos 

Translation: Hello, everybody have a nice day 

(it's portuguese...brazilian portuguese )


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 30, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 繁体字真难看....



對你來看. 我覺得龍比龙好看多了.



blah said:


> I guess no one's sticking with the translate-whatever-you-said thingy huh? I'm not gonna care much either then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



回得好! 謝謝您, blah先生.


----------



## genwin (Jul 30, 2008)

hulaan nyo kung saang bansa ako nakatira..


----------



## MistArts (Jul 30, 2008)

我是中国人。但是我的拼音不太好的。


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 30, 2008)

blah said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > Perfektny napad, ale neviem presne co napisat...
> ...



very good


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 30, 2008)

Herkese merhabalar.

Find that out, wont be so hard.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 30, 2008)

Sabaidee, so koi maen Andrea. Bin yang dai?

Translation: Hello, my name is Andrea. How are you?

Language: Laos


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 30, 2008)

blah said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > 有 沒 有 別 人 用 繁 體?
> ...



Sorry, I didn't see your post in the deluge of other posts. I was born here, in America, but both my parents are from Taiwan. You?


----------



## Swoncen (Jul 30, 2008)

Neben Tim bin ich hoffentlich nicht der einzige Deutsch sprechende hier. Ich bin aber aus Österreich, nicht aus Deutschland.


Besides Tim I'm hopefully not the only german speaking guy here. But I'm from Austria not from Germany.


----------



## Lofty (Jul 30, 2008)

Pedro said:


> Olá, um bom dia a todos
> 
> Translation: Hello, everybody have a nice day
> 
> (it's portuguese...brazilian portuguese )



no falo portuguese... 
I used to know a few words in portuguese from when I went to Curituba but i forgot them...


----------



## jorge19ts (Jul 30, 2008)

Hola, como estan?


English: Hi, how are you doing?


----------



## MistArts (Jul 30, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> Herkese merhabalar.
> 
> Find that out, wont be so hard.



Turkish? You're in Turkey...


----------



## Dene (Jul 31, 2008)

おはよ！　ぼく　の　名前　わ　デエン 　です。

Morning! My name is Dene (Deen).

I can't remember my Japanese.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 31, 2008)

MistArts said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Herkese merhabalar.
> ...



Well yeah but what does it mean?
.
.
w/e ill just tell you. it means "hi everyone!"


----------



## Waynilein (Jul 31, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> Perfektny napad, ale neviem presne co napisat...



Ja sam razumeo bar tri reci od toga... slicni jezici 


Deutsch kann ich übrigens auch...

Ond mol luege wevel vo üch das chönd läse, send chum veli.

Je parle français un peu aussi, mais pas trés bon :S



Who can beat my language count? ^^


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 31, 2008)

i know 4, but can speak 2 of them fluently.


----------



## jorge19ts (Jul 31, 2008)

Dene I understood everything except the "poku" I think I would used "watashi" instead. I don't know how to write hiragana.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 31, 2008)

Wat se julle? My eerste taal is Engels, maar hier in Suid Afrika is Afrikaans ook a groot taal. Almal in my familie is eintlik afrikaans, ek is die enigste engelse mens, maar ek kan afrikaans net so goed praat.


----------



## blah (Jul 31, 2008)

Swoncen said:


> Besides Tim I'm hopefully not the only german speaking guy here. But I'm from Austria not from Germany.



Well we also have Stefan and Lucas and Dennis 



Waynilein said:


> Ja sam razumeo bar tri reci od toga... slicni jezici
> Deutsch kann ich übrigens auch...
> Ond mol luege wevel vo üch das chönd läse, send chum veli.
> Je parle français un peu aussi, mais pas trés bon :S
> ...



Do I see four?

I know Malay, Mandarin Chinese (do you consider Traditional and Simplified as two?), Cantonese, English, a little Vietnamese and a little Hindi. I speak the first four fluently. "A little" means I can read anything in those languages, but not necessarily understand them  Probably enough to get me what I want and to where I want in Vietnam and India 

Beat that!

Edit: Oh, I forgot, I know Indonesian as well (kinda similar to, yet quite different from Malay). Now beat that! 



not_kevin said:


> Sorry, I didn't see your post in the deluge of other posts. I was born here, in America, but both my parents are from Taiwan. You?



I thought the Taiwanese "translation" of your last name would be Yang instead of Young? Me? I was born, and grew up in Malaysia, and so were my parents, and their parents, and one or two of my great-grandparents were from China I think. So I'm Chinese by race.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 31, 2008)

Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprache, aber die Sprache kann ich. Ich glaube es gibt hier wenigstens 5 oder 6 von uns die deutsch sprechen können.

Bei der US Open 2008 habe ich eine Familie kennengelernt, die aus Deutschland gereist sind. Ich habe mit ihnen ein bisschen gesprochen (auf deutsch yay!). Am meistens höre ich nur deutsches Radio im Internet, aber es macht mir mehr spass mit anderen Leuten zu sprechen ;-)

Chris


----------



## Dene (Jul 31, 2008)

jorge19ts said:


> Dene I understood everything except the "poku" I think I would used "watashi" instead. I don't know how to write hiragana.



It's "boku", not "poku". And generally males use boku and females use watashi (at least by my understanding). However I think it is commonly changing in Japan so that younger people use boku, while older people use watashi. I'm not certain on that, but of course things do change (especially as they get more "westernised").


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 31, 2008)

I can pass off like I know around 7 languages (aka, "Hi", "Sorry", and "I don't understand/I don't know"... XP)... I only speak two fluently. Learned some German, Spanish, French, Italian, and Portuguese, and am currently trying to learn Japanese.


----------



## Nghia (Jul 31, 2008)

Je peux parler Francais et un petit peu Allemand. Nhưng tiếng Việt vẫn là tiếng mẹ đẻ của mình 

(I can speak French and a little bit German. Though Vietnamese still remains my mothertongue)


----------



## blah (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, another Vietnamese 

How come you started with parentheses and ended with quotation marks?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 31, 2008)

Nghia said:


> Je peux parler Francais et un petit peu Allemand. Nhưng tiếng Việt vẫn là tiếng mẹ đẻ của mình
> 
> (I can speak French and a little bit German. Though Vietnamese still remains my mothertongue"



Showoff.  How do you have the patience to add all the proper accent markings for Vietnamese?


----------



## Nghia (Jul 31, 2008)

blah said:


> Oh, another Vietnamese
> 
> How come you started with parentheses and ended with quotation marks?



Thanks , I edited 




pcharles93 said:


> Nghia said:
> 
> 
> > Je peux parler Francais et un petit peu Allemand. Nhưng tiếng Việt vẫn là tiếng mẹ đẻ của mình
> ...



Heh, it's one of the rare things that I can show off  Vietnamese accent markings aren'ts that bad if you've got a program like Vietkey


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 31, 2008)

Nghia said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, another Vietnamese
> ...



I was thinking Vietnamese keyboard filled with every letter with every accent marking, but a program sounds a lot better. I just never picked up on reading Vietnamese but I can understand it better than most who have taken classes.


----------



## blah (Jul 31, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprache, aber die Sprache kann ich. Ich glaube es gibt hier wenigstens 5 oder 6 von uns die deutsch sprechen können.
> 
> Bei der US Open 2008 habe ich eine Familie kennengelernt, die aus Deutschland gereist sind. Ich habe mit ihnen ein bisschen gesprochen (auf deutsch yay!). Am meistens höre ich nur deutsches Radio im Internet, aber es macht mir mehr spass mit anderen Leuten zu sprechen ;-)
> 
> Chris



Lemme try, I have absolutely no knowledge on the language but I'm gonna try 

Something about German not being your my native tongue (the sentence _sounded_ like "Deutsch is not my mother*something*" if you try to pronounce it an Englishy way, that's where I got the idea), then something I can't make out. Then something about 5 or 6, so my best guess is you're referring to 5 or 6 people on the forum who understand German?

During the US Open, you met a family from Germany (got the hint from US Open, Familie and Deutschland). No idea, but I guess you guys conversed in German and you were happy about it (the entire guess came from "deutsch yay" ). You learned German off the radio or the Internet from a guy called Leuten:confused: (There are German radio channels from where you are?)

Grade me. This is fun


----------



## blah (Jul 31, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> I was thinking Vietnamese keyboard filled with every letter with every accent marking, but a program sounds a lot better. I just never picked up on reading Vietnamese but I can understand it better than most who have taken classes.



I didn't even have a program when I typed your name (and I still don't), I just installed the language package thingy that comes with Windows, or any other OS for that matter, and then I used the onscreen keyboard  Can you imagine how big that keyboard would be with all the accents and stuff? A has 3 variations. E has 2. I has none. O has 3. U has 2. D has 2 (the "z" and the "d"). Then you have 5 more "tone" accents to add. You do the math  By the way I learned Vietnamese through reading only, never attended classes


----------



## Nghia (Jul 31, 2008)

blah said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking Vietnamese keyboard filled with every letter with every accent marking, but a program sounds a lot better. I just never picked up on reading Vietnamese but I can understand it better than most who have taken classes.
> ...



I preferred Vietkey, because it's not revealed in the name, but it can help you putting accents for French, German and Russian !


----------



## blah (Jul 31, 2008)

Nghia said:


> I preferred Vietkey, because it's not revealed in the name, but it can help you putting accents for French, German and Russian !



I don't know about French. But I thought all the "special" characters German has was the "two dots above the head" thingy and the Greek beta thingy? As for Russian, I had the impression that it used a whole different set of letters in the first place, no?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 31, 2008)

blah said:


> Nghia said:
> 
> 
> > I preferred Vietkey, because it's not revealed in the name, but it can help you putting accents for French, German and Russian !
> ...



French has the aigu, grave, trema(2 dots), circonflex, and cedille.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 31, 2008)

blah said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprache, aber die Sprache kann ich. Ich glaube es gibt hier wenigstens 5 oder 6 von uns die deutsch sprechen können.
> ...



Haha, ok my disclaimer first. For those who are actually fluent in German, I apologize upfront for my grammar/punctuation.

Blah, that is pretty much spot on, all except for the last part. At the end I said "Am meistens höre ich nur deutsches Radio im Internet, aber es macht mir mehr spass mit anderen Leuten zu sprechen ;-)" which means roughly:

"Mostly I just listen to German radio on the internet, but I find it more fun to actually speak with people" This sentence was referring to the family I met at US Open who I spoke German with a bit and yes that part you correctly translated the meaning from.

Nice job haha, that was pretty close to what I actually said/meant to say.

Chris


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 31, 2008)

Je ne parle pas francais ou anglais.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 31, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Omg, put the English translation in your post. You guys could all be making fun of my mom or something for all I know.


Joo, sun äitis on nössö.

Finnish - native
English - good enough
Swedish - had to study at school, but don't like it and have forgotten almost everything
Thai and Lojban - learning


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 31, 2008)

je ne parle pas le francias... :/


----------



## blah (Jul 31, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> Thai and Lojban - learning



Lojban is evil. And... Thai?! I can count from 1 to 10, does that count (pun intended)? (helps when Thailand is your neighboring country )


----------



## tim (Jul 31, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprache, aber die Sprache kann ich. Ich glaube es gibt hier wenigstens 5 oder 6 von uns die deutsch sprechen können.
> 
> Bei der US Open 2008 habe ich eine Familie kennengelernt, die aus Deutschland gereist sind. Ich habe mit ihnen ein bisschen gesprochen (auf deutsch yay!). Am meistens höre ich nur deutsches Radio im Internet, aber es macht mir mehr spass mit anderen Leuten zu sprechen ;-)
> 
> Chris



Your German is really good, i almost couldn't find any mistakes and understood everything perfectly .
Just some minor corrections:

"die aus Deutschland gereist sind" has to be "die aus Deutschland angereist ist". That's because one family is singular, so it's "ist" instead of "sind". And if you want to say, that someone travels from a specific location you say "anreisen". "Er ist aus Deutschland angereist".

"Am meistens" should be just "Meistens höre ich ..." if you mean "mostly". "Am meisten" should be correct, too, but currently it sounds odd to me. I don't know why .

btw. I don't want to be offensive with my corrections, i hope they'll help you.


----------



## blah (Jul 31, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> Joo, sun äitis on nössö.



Haha this is entertaining, I used Google and it gave me this as a translation: Yes, sun äitis is geeky/sissy. Stupid dictionary. Couldn't translate "sun äitis". But how can geeky and sissy be the same word?


----------



## LarsN (Jul 31, 2008)

Otte sider og endnu ingen der snakker dansk? Okay det er også kun et ganske lille land. Fun fact: dansk blev i en international undersøgelse udpeget som det næst grimmeste sprog i europa! Nu kan jeg bare ikke huske om det var hollands eller polsk der var det grimmeste.

Translation: anyone?


----------



## Piotr (Jul 31, 2008)

Witam wszystkich. Mam na imie Piotr. 
Polski jezyk jest zakrecony 

translation: 
Hi everyone. My name is Piotr. 
Polish is a crazy language 

W Szczebrzeszynie chrzaszcz brzmi w trzcinie


----------



## F.P. (Jul 31, 2008)

tim said:


> "Am meistens" should be just "Meinstes höre ich ..." if you mean "mostly". "Am meisten" should be correct, too, but currently it sounds odd to me. I don't know why .




"Meistens", not "meinstes"...typo I guess. 

"Am meisten" is more often used at the end of a sentence and not at the beginning...that's why it sounds odd.

Die mag ich am meisten.
Am meisten mag ich die.

ah...Dreck.


----------



## tim (Jul 31, 2008)

F.P. said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > "Am meistens" should be just "Meinstes höre ich ..." if you mean "mostly". "Am meisten" should be correct, too, but currently it sounds odd to me. I don't know why .
> ...



Thanks, i fixed that.

Komisches Beispiel übrigens .


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 31, 2008)

blah said:


> Johannes91 said:
> 
> 
> > Joo, sun äitis on nössö.
> ...



"Sinun"(your) is "sun" in spoken Finnish (southern Finland dialect). "Äitis" is "äitisi"(mother in genetive) in book-Finnish. Toimii sentään paremmin noin päin kuin englannista suomeen.

Jag kan bara lite svenska (jag har studierad tre år).

Eu comprendo portugues, mas não falo tão bem.

Jo puedo pedir anillos de cebolla con mi Español.

Je parle Français aussi (je n'ai plus des ideés).

And as you might have noticed I speak English too.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 31, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> je ne parle pas le francias... :/



I studied French in school for 4 years and I forgot everything. Could never speak it or write it anyway. I think it's francais with something that looks like 5 under the c. 

Studied Latin in 6th grade and forgot everything.

Chinese was my first language. Could write a little and speak, but can't type it.

English is probably my best language. I do live in USA.


----------



## blah (Jul 31, 2008)

LarsN said:


> Otte sider og endnu ingen der snakker dansk? Okay det er også kun et ganske lille land. Fun fact: dansk blev i en international undersøgelse udpeget som det næst grimmeste sprog i europa! Nu kan jeg bare ikke huske om det var hollands eller polsk der var det grimmeste.
> 
> Translation: anyone?



You gotta be kidding me. That's easy!

Okay, land, fun fact, international, Europe, bare, Holland.

Put together, that means: Okay, here's a fun fact, Europe is an international land, and Holland is bare. The rest is gibberish put there to confuse people 

Okay I know that was lame, but... well I've never seen the letter "i" left alone and uncapitalized before


----------



## F.P. (Jul 31, 2008)

tim said:


> F.P. said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...




Was hättest du denn genommen? 
Oder assoziierst du mit "Die" gleich eine Frau?  Dachte dabei eher an Gummibärchen oder sowas.


----------



## tim (Jul 31, 2008)

F.P. said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > F.P. said:
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt, ja . Meinte eigentlich komisch, weil sich das zweite nicht unbedingt seltsam anhört.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 31, 2008)

Crap... not only am I illiterate, my native language does not have a writing system... (rely on borrowed words)

Lee gam zhai ya, ben so zhi duo wee?


----------



## blah (Jul 31, 2008)

Tyson said:


> Crap... not only am I illiterate, my native language does not have a writing system... (rely on borrowed words)
> 
> Lee gam zhai ya, ben so zhi duo wee?



I thought you once mentioned that your grandfather was from Taiwan...?


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 31, 2008)

Dene said:


> jorge19ts said:
> 
> 
> > Dene I understood everything except the "poku" I think I would used "watashi" instead. I don't know how to write hiragana.
> ...



From my limited knowledge of Japanese, "boku" is strictly for males. A girl using boku would raise eyebrows, but a guy saying watashi would not, as watashi is a generic "I".


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 1, 2008)

tim said:


> Your German is really good, i almost couldn't find any mistakes and understood everything perfectly .
> Just some minor corrections:
> 
> "die aus Deutschland gereist sind" has to be "die aus Deutschland angereist ist". That's because one family is singular, so it's "ist" instead of "sind". And if you want to say, that someone travels from a specific location you say "anreisen". "Er ist aus Deutschland angereist".
> ...



Tim, no you are not being offensive at all! I very much appreciate your corrections, as I really do want to continue to improve my German. I think I'm on the border between only knowing academic German ("book deutsch" we call it here) and some fluency. There are many words such as foods and things that I simply do not know. So in that sense I would have an extremely difficult time describing a dinner recipe to someone in German. Day to day conversations and interactions I can at least get my point across, even if I sound funny in doing so haha.

I will definitely take note on those points though, and thank you for being patient enough to supply the advice ;-)

Chris


----------



## F.P. (Aug 1, 2008)

That's nice, Chris.

I think you should try to have conversations with german-speaking people as often as possible to get this "fluency" in it. 
I have learned bits (and more  )of several languages with the help of the internet and I think with the knowledge you already got, it will be easy to improve pretty fast.


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 3, 2008)

Suppör. Des Thema han i bishär nö geör nid gseana. Des findi ächt luschtig, wänn dô jedr oafach nur i sînöre Muöttörsprôch duörönandreedat.


And now in standard German:
Super. Hab dieses Thema bisher gar nicht gesehen. Ich finde das ganz witzig, wenn hier jeder einfach mal in seiner Muttersprache durcheinanderspricht.


----------



## Henxu (Aug 4, 2008)

Gabriel said:


> Henxu said:
> 
> 
> > not_kevin said:
> ...


Bueno, nací en España y vivo en España
Tengo nacionalidad española pero soy chino

Traduction:
Well, I born in Spain and I live in Spain
I have Spanish nacionality but I'm chinese.


----------



## Raffael (Aug 6, 2008)

Sin-H said:


> Suppör. Des Thema han i bishär nö geör nid gseana. Des findi ächt luschtig, wänn dô jedr oafach nur i sînöre Muöttörsprôch duörönandreedat.



haha, die Ösis wieder 
sind ja doch noch einige deutschsprachige mehr hier unterwegs als ich dachte.

i'm too lazy to translate word for word,
basically, i'm just amazed that there are so many people capable of german on this forum

by the way: no offense to any austrians 

we've actually got some extra letter with dots over an "a", an "o" and an "u".
sounds pretty much the same as "ae", "oe" and "ue".

hey chris: how come you're german is so good and you're interested in it that much?
got any relatives or sth over here?


----------



## tim (Aug 6, 2008)

Raffael said:


> sounds pretty much the same as "ae", "oe" and "ue".



Nah, not really. They sound more like "ä", "ö" and "ü". You can't describe them with other letters from the alphabet.


----------



## Raffael (Aug 6, 2008)

hmm, i always thought that's where they are coming from.

nevermind though, i won't argue.
otherwise someone might start calling me 'Raffäl'.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 6, 2008)

Raffael said:


> hey chris: how come you're german is so good and you're interested in it that much?
> got any relatives or sth over here?



Hey Raffael,

In high school I got tired of being the dumb american who only knows one language while people all over the world, especially Europe, know multiple.

The reason I studied German in particular was because I used to live there on Ramstein air force base when I was very young. We lived there from 1985-1989, and I remember the country and many of the places we visited. I did not ever learn any of the language, other than simple words from my Dad like "bitte", "danke", "Milch" etc. I really enjoyed my time in Germany, and I really like the way the language sounds.

I very much want to be able to call myself fluent, and I feel that if I keep working on it that I could one day say that I speak fluent German without feeling self confident about it, but actually believe it.

Ich will mal nach Deutschland reisen, aber mir ist es noch ein bisschen teur. Ich spare mein Geld schon für WC2009, und vielleicht wenn ich eine Stelle bekomme, die wirklich eine Karriere ist, kann ich mehr sparen um öfter reisen zu können. Jetzt höre ich fast jeden Tag Deutsche Welle an, weil es immer Unterhaltungen gibt. Tim, danke für deine Empfehlung die Musik von "Wir sind Helden" auszuprobieren. Jetzt ist diese Gruppe eine meiner lieblingsten. ;-)

Chris

P.S. Ich habe gehört, dass man "weisst" und "bisschen" statt "weißt" und "bißchen" im Internet schreibt. Macht man das wirklich?


----------



## Dene (Aug 6, 2008)

So you must have been there at the time of the big airplane crash then, Mr. Hardwick?


----------



## blah (Aug 6, 2008)

There was a plane crash?! I only know about the Hindenburg thingy in 1930-something


----------



## Dene (Aug 6, 2008)

10 days after I was born.


----------



## Raffael (Aug 6, 2008)

@Chris:
Falls du mal nach Deutschland kommst, kannst du mich mich jederzeit gerne für ein paar Tage besuchen, um Geld für eine Unterkunft zu sparen.

In den 90ern gab es in Deutschland eine Rechtschreibreform mit der 'ß' in vielen Wörtern durch 'ss' ersetzt wurde (unter Anderem).
Aber da meistens noch nicht einmal die Lehrer in der Schule die neuen Rechtschreibregeln verstanden haben, hat sich das Ganze bis heute kaum durchgesetzt.
Falls es also jemandem überhaupt mal auffällt, wenn man irgendwas noch nach den alten Regeln schreibt, wird es niemand übel nehmen.

As for the Ramstein disaster:
Yeah, that was really terrible.
I was living in Belgium near the NATO Headquarters (SHAPE) at that time and really loved watching the american airshows.
I'm really glad nothing ever happened during one of those shows.

Apart from that, it's quite nice to go to school on such an important military base. There were bomb-warnings like every two weeks, which normally meant: No more school for the rest of the day because all the kids were evacuated to the church.


----------



## Marvolo (Aug 6, 2008)

Nie martw się bądź szczęśliwy

Don't worry be happy
In polish


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 7, 2008)

Deutsch Sprechen macht Spaß!  

Aber mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut. :|


----------



## blah (Aug 7, 2008)

Siraj A. said:


> Aber mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut. :|



Haha I can _easily_ make this out after Chris' post!

But my German is not so good.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 7, 2008)

Magyarul úgyse tud itt senki . I bet there isn't anyone around speaking Hungarian.

Mais je suis sûr qu'il y a beacoup de gens qui parlent le français car c'est la plus belle langue du monde à mon avis. Et aussi assez difficile à apprendre .

Die deutsche Sprache finde ich nicht so interessant und schön. Ich sollte aber meine Deutschkentnisse verbessern, weil es sehr viele Mensche in der Nachbarschaft gibt, die Deutsch als Muttersprache haben.

Eu falo um pouco de português também, but I've just started learning it for like a month and I haven't had a lot of time to study it...anyway, I'll try . (it's the Brazilian version I prefer and that I'm trying to get myself into )

I've started learning Japanese, too, ... several times, but I've always given up. Now I'm learning the kanas again (that I've already done like 2 times before, so I'm starting to get pretty familiar with them x)) and hopefully I'll have more luck and persistence this time. We'll see. I also want to start learning Dutch, it seems to be a pretty funny language, I just have to get some time for it and something/someone to get me started .

Oh, and just for the fun of it I've learnt reading and writing with Cyrillic letters, although I don't really speak Russian or any Slavic language for that matter, maybe I should do something to change that, too . I find Arabic rather interesting just as well, but it's just way too complicated, so I'll just leave it be for a few years then one day I might try and learn it....their calligraphy is beautiful anyway.

Chinese (both Mandarin and Cantonese) I've given up on but I might change my mind someday.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Aug 7, 2008)

Me llamo Sergio.


----------



## Gunnar (Aug 7, 2008)

In swedish/På svenska:

Det är säkert någon som redan har skrivit på svenska, men jag orkar inte leta igenom hela tråden. Jag längtar till EC2008 och tränar hårt just nu, speciellt 3x3, OH och 4x4. Min målsättning är att slå personliga rekord i de grenarna (givetvis gör jag det gärna i andra grenar också). 

PS. Om du förstår vad jag har skrivit så bekräfta det med ett svar. Det gäller givetvis inte er som har svenska som modersmål.

Vänliga hälsingar
/Gunnar Krig


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 10, 2008)

Raffael said:


> In den 90ern gab es in Deutschland eine Rechtschreibreform mit der 'ß' in vielen Wörtern durch 'ss' ersetzt wurde (unter Anderem).
> Aber da meistens noch nicht einmal die Lehrer in der Schule die neuen Rechtschreibregeln verstanden haben, hat sich das Ganze bis heute kaum durchgesetzt.
> Falls es also jemandem überhaupt mal auffällt, wenn man irgendwas noch nach den alten Regeln schreibt, wird es niemand übel nehmen.



--> Ich glaub schon, dass sich die 98er Reform zumindest durchgesetzt hat. Ich hab in der Schule schon die neue Rechtschreibung gelernt hehe.

Was ich blöd finde, ist, dass sie 2004 wieder einiges rückgängig gemacht haben und 2006 wieder teilweise beide Schreibweisen akzeptieren (das betrifft nicht die ß-Sache, sondern die Trennung von zusammengesetzten Verben wie Rad fahren und eislaufen).

Actually, "ich weiß" is right, but you should write "ein bisschen" also in standard German.

That stuff with ignoring the ß on the web is quite like the french people ignoring their accents on the web (especially the cedille)




Kenny said:


> Magyarul úgyse tud itt senki . I bet there isn't anyone around speaking Hungarian.
> 
> Mais je suis sûr qu'il y a beacoup de gens qui parlent le français car c'est la plus belle langue du monde à mon avis. Et aussi assez difficile à apprendre .



Bien sûr, le français est tellement beau!

(Of course, French is SOOOOO beautiful!)



Kenny said:


> Die deutsche Sprache finde ich nicht so interessant und schön. Ich sollte aber meine Deutschkentnisse verbessern, weil es sehr viele Mensche in der Nachbarschaft gibt, die Deutsch als Muttersprache haben.



Doch, interessant ist sie, aber schön finde ich unsere Sprache auch nicht besonders. 
Deutsch ist cool!!!

(I think that German is really interesting, although not as beautiful as other languages. German is cool!)


----------



## dbg (Aug 10, 2008)

¡Buenas! me llamo Daniel y soy de Madrid (España) y empecé con el cubo hace 8 meses. Los cuberos Españoles también son bastante buenos, aunque el 3x3 a mi no se me da muy bien jeje .

Translation: Hi! my name is Daniel and I am from Madrid (Spain) and I started cubing 8 months ago. Spanish Cubers are very good too, but I am not at 3x3 hehe .

Language: Spanish

Go Marcos!


----------



## LarsN (Aug 10, 2008)

Gunnar said:


> In swedish/På svenska:
> 
> Det är säkert någon som redan har skrivit på svenska, men jag orkar inte leta igenom hela tråden. Jag längtar till EC2008 och tränar hårt just nu, speciellt 3x3, OH och 4x4. Min målsättning är att slå personliga rekord i de grenarna (givetvis gör jag det gärna i andra grenar också).
> 
> ...



Hej Gunnar, jeg forstår dig fint, men det er nok også for nemt for os skandinavere. Jeg kommer ikke med til EC2008, men jeg ønsker dig held og lykke med din målsætning


----------



## KConny (Aug 10, 2008)

Jag förstår både Gunnar och Lars. Hej på er!
Fan vad kuben är rolig, haha, skojar lite med dansken. På svenska betyder rolig "fun", men i damnark är det mer som "take it easy". 

Mins du mig Lars, vi träffades på DM08?

Kuben är fan bäst.

Haha, vad mycket skit man kan skriva när ingen förstår en.


----------



## LarsN (Aug 11, 2008)

Jeg husker dig fint, KConny  Men jeg forstår Gunnars svenske bedre end dit...

Du slog Henrik i finalen med 0,01 sekund, hvis jeg husker rigtigt?
Jeg kunne godt lide din "slowturning" stil, meget imponerende.

Måske kan vi mødes igen til DM09. Jeg kommer ikke til turneringer i udlandet, desværre.


----------



## popopopolo (Jan 22, 2009)

大家好~我是来自中国的魔友.中文是一门非常难的语言，但也相当有趣！

Hi everyone！I am a Chinese cuber.Chinese is a kind of language that is very difficult but it also rather fantasy！

sorry for my suck English.......


----------



## hooboork (Jan 22, 2009)

Smršť - jak bys to vyslovil?

Translation: Smršť - how would you pronounce it?


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 22, 2009)

Ahh... Why would people dig the forum to find a topic they can post on?


----------



## Ton (Jan 22, 2009)

Om boven aan de lijst te staan ....


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 22, 2009)

I can speak english.


----------



## Crossed (Jan 22, 2009)

Hmmm, gjetter det er få folk som forstår dette. Nokon som skal på Norwegian open? Vurderer om eg skal ta bussen opp til Trondheim.

Hmmm, I guess it's few poeple that understands this. Someone attending Norwegian open? I'm considering to take the bus to Trondheim.


----------



## julesv (Jan 22, 2009)

Putain cest trop nul le francais... J'habite a londres maintenant et l'anglais cest mille fois mieux...


----------



## SRV (Jan 22, 2009)

Υπάρχουν ελάχιστα άτομα εδώ μέσα που μπορούν να καταλάβουν τι λέω... Γι΄αυτό ρε γουστάρω τα Ελληνικά, κανείς δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτε!!!


That was some Greek!!!! I love Greek cause there is a very little number of people that speak it, so nobody can understand you when youre abroad.... I can speak some French too...



Hey Nitrocan, listen to that: Te shekiureder im!(Can you write it properly please? I curious how off am I!) 
I went to Tyrkey four years ago and learnt some frases(not writing them), but now I can hardly think of any...


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 22, 2009)

הלו
Hebrew anyone?


----------



## Micael (Jan 22, 2009)

cube ton heure (french)
cube during an hour non-stop.


----------



## Garmon (Jan 22, 2009)

Garmon yw fy enw, yfe fi yw'r unig ciwber Cymraeg?
Any other Welsh/ Welsh speaking cubers?


----------



## MeeuwAnja (Jan 22, 2009)

Heerlijk!
Eindelijk een plek op dit forum waar ik gewoon Nederlands kan praten!!

It's pretty nice that I can finally talk Dutch on this forum!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 23, 2009)

popopopolo said:


> 大家好~我是来自中国的魔友.中文是一门非常难的语言，但也相当有趣！
> 
> Hi everyone！I am a Chinese cuber.Chinese is a kind of language that is very difficult but it also rather fantasy！
> 
> sorry for my suck English.......



歡迎呵~我剛從台灣搬來夾拿大一年多XDD

我英文其實也是很差的 囧rz


welcome!! I just moved here for about a year from taiwan

my 'Enlish' is pretty bad too


----------



## jelome1989 (Jan 23, 2009)

(Tagalog - Philippine language) 
Hello po may katagalan nako registered sa forums na ito at bumibisita ako lagi pero di ako nag post, pero di ko mapigilan mag-post dito sa thread na ito, kaya ayun,
eto ang first post ko dito, salamat po . un lang ^__^


Translation: 
Hello guys, I'm registered in this forum for quite a while now, I visit it frequently, but I am not posting, but I find it irresistible to post in this thread
so there goes my first post here, thanks. that's all. ^__^


----------



## minsarker (Jan 23, 2009)

I can speak German (took three years worth in school) and am fluent in English (live in America) and am fluent in Bengali/Hindi as well.


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 23, 2009)

Hmmm... Isn't Hindi a very complex language (aside from English which is the MOST complex of them all)?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 23, 2009)

I pretend to speak French [as in, i'm in my third year of french class]

maybe one day i'll be fluent


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 23, 2009)

Here in Saskatchewan it is mandatory to take french from grade 1-8.... I have taken it for 8 years. I DO speak it...


----------



## mazei (Jan 23, 2009)

Tak faham satu benda aku.


----------



## blah (Jan 23, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> Hmmm... Isn't Hindi a very complex language (aside from English which is the MOST complex of them all)?



If a Malaysian Chinese can learn how to read and speak and write Hindi, then nope it's not complex at all 

Sanskrit, on the other hand...


----------



## Ewks (Jan 23, 2009)

I speak finnish as my native language. I'm fluent in english, I kinda speak swedish (I have studiet it for almost four years now) and I know some basics of french. 

Tiedän että täällä on ihmisiä jotka puhuvat suomea.
Jag vet att det finns manniskor här som talar svenska. (Don't really know if that went right)

Translation I know that there are people here who speak finnish/swedish.


----------



## Karthik (Jan 23, 2009)

blah said:


> Sanskrit, on the other hand...


Actually Sanskrit isn't very difficult for a native Hindi speaker.
But for a Malaysian Chinese...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 23, 2009)

I speak dutch (I am dutch), german, a bit of french, english and I'm learnin lojban


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jan 23, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> I speak dutch (I am dutch), german, a bit of french, english and I'm learnin lojban



ik wil je lojban wel eens horen


----------



## Jhong253 (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow I'm surprised to see almost no Koreans around...

한국어가 최고! 여기 한국 사람 더 없슴까?
English Translation: (...) Any other Koreans here? (rough translation... as you all know it's difficult to translate between two languages perfectly...)

I'm in third year French so maybe that works too...

Je n'aime pas le francais... 

India SierraPapaEchoAlphaKilo EchoNovemberGolfLimaIndiaSierraHotel...

*. . _ . _ _ . _ _ _ . _ _ . . . _ _ _ _ _ .*

_never mind morse code doesn't work that well on screen... _


----------



## Boz (Jan 23, 2009)

hej, jag prata lite svenska och förstår ni som prata danska or norska för jag bodde i sverige under ett år men jag vet vad jag säger är inte så bra. Jag bor i nederland(holland?) och kommer ifrån Australien så jag tror att jag är inte så dåligt. (sorry for having such bad grammar and spelling)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 23, 2009)

Pietersmieters said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > I speak dutch (I am dutch), german, a bit of french, english and I'm learnin lojban
> ...


mijn vocabulaire is nog niet eens groot genoeg om een goed gesprek te voeren, dus nog ff niet


----------



## Kieran (Jan 23, 2009)

Servüs, im Moment, wohne ich in Regensburg, aber nur für ein Schule Austausch. Ich habe Deutsch für sechs Jahre gelernt, so es nicht so gut ist.. aber ich finde es echt cool dass, das so viele leute auf diese Forum Deutsch spracht! Ich kann die Österreichisch verstehen, aber ich habe keine ahnung wie es funktioniert?? Ist es viel verschiendes von Deutsch??

German:English

blah, Maybe you can try translate that? Not too hard. German shares a lot of words with English, meaning it isn't too hard, just a challening thing is the prefixes: ab, hin, über, auf, usw. So annoying for some-one learning the language.


----------



## zippur (Jan 23, 2009)

non capisco tutti di queste lingue -.-


----------



## MistArts (Jan 24, 2009)

有無人講廣東話嗎？

Translation: Does anyone speak Cantonese?

(That was a pain to type Cantonese....)


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 24, 2009)

私は日本語をしゃべります。
I can speak some Japanese. I lived in Japan for 6 years and I used to speak it fluently when I was younger(~3-5 yrs old). Appearently now I've forgotten a lot of it >_<.


----------



## mazei (Jan 24, 2009)

blah, bila nak jumpa lagi? Mid year holidays ke?

I'm Malaysian and a Malay, thus I speak Malay-_-". It might be quite similar to Indonesian but there are quite a number of differences.

I would like to learn German though.


----------



## blah (Jan 24, 2009)

Karthik said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Sanskrit, on the other hand...
> ...



I suppose I could read and write Sanskrit since it uses the same script (Devanagari), but of course I wouldn't understand a single thing I'm reading


----------



## blah (Jan 24, 2009)

MistArts said:


> 有無人講廣東話嗎？
> 
> Translation: Does anyone speak Cantonese?
> 
> (That was a pain to type Cantonese....)



有啊。不過我覺得你D廣東話幾怪下。應該係“有*冇*人講廣東話*啊*/*咧*？”先啱


----------



## MistArts (Jan 24, 2009)

blah said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > 有無人講廣東話嗎？
> ...



I don't have a jyutping input so I had to make do with a simplied Chinese pinying input...


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jan 24, 2009)

Hola me llamo Paul yo no puede hablar espanol pero mi hermana's amigos hablar espanol y yo tomo la clase en los ustados unidos 

Hello my name is paul and i can not speak spanish but mi sisters friends speak spanish and i take the class in the USA


----------



## mazei (Jan 24, 2009)

MistArts said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



ni men jiang shen me?(correct my mandarin if I'm wrong. I only learned it for a year and I didn't even pay attention to the teacher)


----------



## MistArts (Jan 24, 2009)

mazei said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



我们讲的是广东话，不是国语的。：）


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 24, 2009)

I can speak Vietnamese, but I can't read or write in it.

I am taking French and I can speak English.


----------



## mazei (Jan 24, 2009)

MistArts said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



I can only speak a little, not read. Sorry.


----------



## RuNeSCaPeR133 (Mar 20, 2009)

Pilipinas?ngek


----------



## dChan (Mar 20, 2009)

Ako ay nandito para patayin ang masamang loob.

I am here to kill the bad guys.

----

That's all I know how to say in Tagalog. I asked my mom how to say it one day and just memorized it so I could say it on demand. Notice how you would be dead before you ever finished the sentence.

----

Ni yo qiaokeli.

You have chocolate.

---

Sorry, I have no idea how to type accents except by going into System Character Utility and copy & pasting, which would take forever. Anyway, a combination of a semester of Mandarin Chinese and general usage from my dad has forced various random phrases such as the above into my head. Mostly I just say, "Soda, please," or things like that so my sentences are probably off by a lot.

I shall return with better knowledge of Mandarin after a year or so (taking some courses in Mandarin this year), though. However, I have no idea if I'll try to learn Tagalog.


----------



## Bob (Mar 20, 2009)

je parle le francais un peu.


----------



## mati rubik (Mar 20, 2009)

yo hablo español, posteo poco porque no escribo muy bien el ingles, pero si lo se hablar perfectamente bien


----------



## Crossed (Mar 20, 2009)

Eg forstår ikkje ein drit av ting som står her inne. Hadde vore morsomt å lærd seg eitt anna språk utenom engelsk og litt tysk.


----------



## Novriil (Mar 20, 2009)

Estonian: Tere, minu nimi on uku ja ma olen Eestist. 
Translation: Hi, my name is Uku and I'm from Estonia


----------



## Unknown (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, ich hab gar nicht gewusst, dass hier doch einige Deutschsprechende dabei sind. 
Dann kann ich bei meinen Fragen ja sicherlich ab und zu mal auf Deutsch rüberwechseln, falls mein Englisch nicht ausreicht. =PP
--
Didn't know that there are some german-speaking users here.
So maybe I can switch to german, if my english didn't suffice for my questions. =PP


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 20, 2009)

Unknown said:


> Wow, ich hab gar nicht gewusst, dass hier doch einige Deutschsprechende dabei sind.
> Dann kann ich bei meinen Fragen ja sicherlich ab und zu mal auf Deutsch rüberwechseln, falls mein Englisch nicht ausreicht. =PP
> --
> Didn't know that there are some german-speaking users here.
> So maybe I can switch to german, if my english didn't suffice for my questions. =PP


Dutch and German sound like English with a bad cold anyway


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 20, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Estonian: Tere, minu nimi on uku ja ma olen Eestist.


Finnish: Terve, minun nimeni on Uku ja minä olen Eestistä. (quite similar)


ผม พูด ภาษาไทย ได้ นิดหน่อย
Translation: I can speak a little bit Thai.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 20, 2009)

I can speak Hindi, sorry for the English, but I don't know how to do the special script. Any help?
I'm taking German in school, but I have less than a year of education, so that doesn't count.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 20, 2009)

Crossed said:


> Eg forstår ikkje ein drit av ting som står her inne. Hadde vore morsomt å lærd seg eitt anna språk utenom engelsk og litt tysk.



Jag förstår faktiskt det där!

Translation - I actually understand that!


----------



## coolmission (Mar 21, 2009)

Ech schraiwen einfa mol eppes heihin, obwuel di meescht vun iech et net verstoen wärten.

Translation: I'll just write something, even though most of you won't understand a word

You get one guess.

Oh and I also speak French and German, quite fluently.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 21, 2009)

Parlo un'po italiano. I speak a little italian.


----------



## Benc (Mar 21, 2009)

"Bahasa Melayu bahasa ibunda ku"
- Malay is my native language.

私もちょっと日本語をわかりますよ。
- I also happen to know a bit of Japanese


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 21, 2009)

Bahasa melayu.Malay slang,very popular among students.my first language that I learned:English.I take higher Malay but suck!XD


----------



## RuNeSCaPeR133 (Mar 21, 2009)

sino d2 pilipino!?papatayin ko lalo na ung nasa taas ko


----------



## slocuber (Mar 21, 2009)

govorim SLOVENSKO!


----------



## MaO (Mar 21, 2009)

Hallo ik ben Maurits en ik kom uit nederland


----------



## Yichen (Sep 19, 2009)

哇！这里有这么多人说中文啊！
Blah我见过你哦，我和你弟弟都在公教中学，新加坡赛前一个星期我陪另一个同学去买魔方，当时你只带了一个，我就没买成……


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 19, 2009)

No puedo hablar mucho espanol


----------



## Shortey (Sep 19, 2009)

Hallo. Jeg heter Morten.

Hello. My name is Morten.


----------



## Toad (Sep 19, 2009)

bon jaw


----------



## gylve (Sep 19, 2009)

Eu falo portugues =D


----------



## Meisen (Sep 19, 2009)

Bare 2 andre norske som har skrevet inn noe her.... betenkelig :s

Only two norwegians have commented in this thread (before me) :/

Guess we are not a speedcubing nation


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 19, 2009)

mera naam Rahul hain

My name is Rahul.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 19, 2009)

ej okay, Det var da godt nok ikke meget dansk der er blevet skrevet i denne tråd.. Det er faktisk kun Lars der har skrevet noget  Nå.. Men min cube taske er ved at værre forholdsvis ubrugelig... -.-

translation: anyone wanna try?


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 19, 2009)

Odder said:


> ej okay, Det var da godt nok ikke meget dansk der er blevet skrevet i denne tråd.. Det er faktisk kun Lars der har skrevet noget  Nå.. Men min cube taske er ved at værre forholdsvis ubrugelig... -.-
> 
> translation: anyone wanna try?



http://translate.google.com/translate_t#auto|en|ej%20okay%2C%20Det%20var%20da%20godt%20nok%20ikke%20meget%20dansk%20der%20er%20blevet%20skrevet%20i%20denne%20tr%C3%A5d..%20Det%20er%20faktisk%20kun%20Lars%20der%20har%20skrevet%20noget%20%20N%C3%A5..%20Men%20min%20cube%20taske%20er%20ved%20at%20v%C3%A6rre%20forholdsvis%20ubrugelig...%20-.-

Some updates to my language knowledge:

Benim adım Can.
My name is Can.
Je m'appelle Can.
Ich bin Can.
Watashi wa Can desu.
WTF2L LOLL Can.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm Korean.


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 19, 2009)

Im filipino,kamusta ka?


----------



## collinbxyz (May 24, 2011)

*Foreign Languages*

I just saw camcuber's Spanish Video, and was thinking about how many people speak other languages, whether your first language wasn't English, or you're learning something in school, etc. Just post how many languages you know, and list them. Don't troll by putting down just English. 
I looked for a thread on this, and there seemed to be none, and if there are any, they are probably out of date because of all the recent cubers.


----------



## JackJ (May 24, 2011)

Hola! My native tongue is English but I am entering my second year of Spanish in the fall.


----------



## Zarxrax (May 24, 2011)

My Japanese is good enough that I am conversational via email. Still can't follow a spoken conversation though.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 24, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> My Japanese is good enough that I am conversational via email. Still can't follow a spoken conversation though.


 
Nice! I forget most things...
Try something on me, I will see if I can figure it out without looking it up.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 24, 2011)

I can speak a miniscule amount of spanish and I have been taking spanish for 2 years. I know more sign language that I picked up in a week than spanish. ASL is easily my favorite unspoken language. 
I really want to learn Deutsche, or some other really cool language (Mandarin Chinese sounds appealing) As long as they don't teach it like they do at school (it is so terrible)


----------



## Sa967St (May 24, 2011)

English, Japanese, French (sort of).



collinbxyz said:


> I looked for a thread on this, and there seemed to be none, and if there are any, they are probably out of date because of all the recent cubers.


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...you-speak-another-language-other-than-English


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 24, 2011)

I've just finished my 3rd year in French


----------



## ianography (May 24, 2011)

I'm taking my 3rd year of Spanish next year

Also, my friend Han is a citizen of China and moved here when he was 6, but can only_ speak_ Chinese, not read or write it.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 24, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Hola! My native tongue is English but I am entering my second year of Spanish in the fall.


 
Oh, ¿que pasa? Soy en mi primero año de la clase de español pero yo sé los tensos del futuro, pretérito imperfecto, pretérito indefinido y pretérito perfecto. Estoy aprendiendo diligentemente y estoy muy aplicado en mi trabaja. Saco buenas notas ahora pero en mi primer periodo del español no fui un estudiante muy bueno porque no fui interesado en el idioma, pero ahora realizo los benificios de aprender español.


----------



## AvidCuber (May 24, 2011)

English, Vietnamese (learned at the same time), can carry on a Spanish conversation pretty well, and can read/understand a lot of French but am not very good at writing/speaking yet.


----------



## Systemdertoten (May 24, 2011)

Native Spanish, English, French, and some very rusty German.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 24, 2011)

English, can understand much of Spanish, and just a 'tad bit of German.


----------



## liljthedude (May 24, 2011)

私は日本語を話します。


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 24, 2011)

Hindi, Punjabi, Gujarati, English, a bit of Spanish, and just a few words and phrases of Japanese


----------



## iizii (May 24, 2011)

Ātrākais rezultāts, kādu esmu sasniedzis, liekot 3x3x3 rubika kubu ir 14.87 sekundēs.

I'm from Latvia, btw.

The fastest time, that I have achieved, solving the 3x3x3 rubik's cube is 14.87 seconds.


----------



## satellitedanny (May 24, 2011)

Pingyin= Wo mei you qian, ni neng bu neng gei wo yi quai qian me?
我没有钱，你能不能给我一块钱吗

I don't have any money, can you give me a dollar?


----------



## satellitedanny (May 24, 2011)

Je sais comment parler,lire et ecrire en francais, mais mon grammaire n'est pas tres bon D: Je vivre en Quebec est c'est obligatoire pour les eleves dans les ecoles en anglais pour apprendre le francais. I know how to speak french, but my grammar isn't the best in the world. I also know how to read and write mandarin and speak cantonese, but I don't know how to speak mandarin. I'm trying to learn Mandarin and Russian as well how to read in Cyrillics


----------



## collinbxyz (May 24, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> English, Japanese, French (sort of).
> 
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...you-speak-another-language-other-than-English


 


collinbxyz said:


> if there are any, they are probably out of date because of all the recent cubers.



A lot can be learned in 3 years too.


----------



## uberCuber (May 24, 2011)

Hola mis amigos, ¿cómo estáis?


----------



## Bubitrek (May 24, 2011)

Hehey bolla zo'r forum, manga yoqdi. Davom etamiz


----------



## Phlippieskezer (May 24, 2011)

Hallo, cubers. Kan iemand anders hier ook Afrikaans praat? Ek eintlik praat gewoonlik Engels, maar ek kan 'n bietjie Afrikaans praat, en 'n klomp van dit verstaan. Ek is 'n Afrikaner deur bloed.

(Afrikaans)

Aside from Afrikaans, I can obviously speak English, and then some French, and a tinsy-little-bit of Mandarin (mostly just phrases, but I understand the reasoning behind the grammar and so forth. Vocab = ridiculously limited).


----------



## Micael (May 24, 2011)

Haha, c'est ce qu'on appelle défoncer une vieille discussion!
Haha, that's called to bump an old thread!

I speak french. And some english too.


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 24, 2011)

ohayo jk im chinese XP


----------



## uberCuber (May 24, 2011)

It's funny because literally right before opening this thread I finished a Spanish conversation on Facebook :3




nlCuber22 said:


> Oh, ¿que pasa? Soy en mi primero año de la clase de español pero yo sé los tensos del futuro, pretérito imperfecto, pretérito indefinido y pretérito perfecto. Estoy aprendiendo diligentemente y estoy muy aplicado en mi trabaja. Saco buenas notas ahora pero en mi primer periodo del español no fui un estudiante muy bueno porque no fui interesado en el idioma, pero ahora realizo los benificios de aprender español.



Buen trabajo :tu
one small thing though, should be "mi primer año"


----------



## AustinReed (May 24, 2011)

English, Spanish, and German. Yep.


----------



## janelle (May 24, 2011)

English, Tagalog (Filipino), basic understanding of Kapampangan (a language of the Philippines) , and just finishing up my 2nd year of Japanese at school.


----------



## Olji (May 24, 2011)

English, Swedish (native), decent Spanish, very little japanese, but I think I managed to make the school start a japanese class next year, so we'll see :3


----------



## nccube (May 24, 2011)

Spanish (Native), English (FCE done), French and some Japanese


----------



## aronpm (May 24, 2011)

Native English, some Korean

저는 집에서 한국어를 공부해요.

I've been studying Korean at home (autodidacticism) for 3 months. I'm going well with it, I think. Next year I'll start learning a third language, probably Spanish.


----------



## Bapao (May 24, 2011)

Native tongue is German. I mainly speak Dutch now, I only speak German at work. And English of course...


----------



## BrainOfSweden (May 24, 2011)

Since I'm from Sweden, my native language is of course Swedish, but I started learning English when I was about seven years old. I have also studied German for three years, and I can understand written and spoken German pretty good, but I can't talk myself. I also studied Japanese for half a year, so I know a few phrases. Most recently I've been trying to learn Klingon


----------



## Cubenovice (May 24, 2011)

Dutch (Native)
Lottums (Dialect of the little village I come from)
English
German (That’s what happens when you grow up living close to the German border)

I had two years of French classes too and got pretty good at it. But this was 20 years ago and I never used it since so …


----------



## Bapao (May 24, 2011)

BrainOfSweden said:


> Since I'm from Sweden, my native language is of course Swedish, but I started learning English when I was about seven years old. I have also studied German for three years, and I can understand written and spoken German pretty good, but I can't talk myself. I also studied Japanese for half a year, so I know a few phrases. Most recently I've been trying to learn *Klingon*


 
Impressive  Do many Klingons live in your 'hood?


----------



## TMOY (May 24, 2011)

French (native), English, and a very rusty German (I've had 7 years of German classes but that was 25 years ago).


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 24, 2011)

English is supposed to be my first language but i have more Dutch friends than english friends so i speak Dutch more than i do English, but i cant type any of it because i learnt to speak it from them and not a book or the web =P


----------



## BrainOfSweden (May 24, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Impressive  Do many Klingons live in your 'hood?


No I'm alone. At least that I'm aware of. But my friends think it's fun, I always say QoSlIj DatIvjaj on their birthday  I have yet to buy the official dictionary though.


----------



## theace (May 24, 2011)

I speak English, Marathi and Hindi. I can speak broken Gujarati and Urdu. I can understand Punjabi and a wee bit of Bengali


----------



## Godmil (May 24, 2011)

liljthedude said:


> 私は日本語を話します。



(I, Japanese,... is that read or write or speak?....)
"I can speak Japanese."
Is that right?

Also how do you write in Kanji, do you have a special program or something?


----------



## janelle (May 24, 2011)

Godmil said:


> (I, Japanese,... is that read or write or speak?....)
> "I can speak Japanese."
> Is that right?
> 
> Also how do you write in Kanji, do you have a special program or something?


 
Yeah it's speak. 話します (Hanashimasu) = the verb to speak. I think it's more like "I speak Japanese." 
If you have Windows, you just add Japanese in the keyboard languages and when it's on there's a conversion option and just put it to "general" and it should auto-convert as you type, well when you push space. 
Example for that sentence you would type "Watashi ha nihongo wo hanashimasu." 
But don't always take the first conversion it offers since there's a chance it's wrong.


----------



## RTh (May 24, 2011)

Well, I'm spanish (from Spain, in Europe) and working for the Cambridge Proficency in English. I also speak German, but since I never practice I've forgotten almost everything. Still I can follow most conversations in German.


----------



## Godmil (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Janelle, yeah I was leaning towards 'speak' cause I recognised the mouth symbol in the bottom right of the language themed Kanji. Kanji is really interesting, I think I'll dig out my flashcards and start learning them again


----------



## Maniac (May 24, 2011)

I take Latin in school and speak portuguese almost fluently


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 24, 2011)

German (native), English, Chinese, Latin (I don't _speak_ that of course), French (un peu...)

^ sorted after descending skill level


----------



## RTh (May 24, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Oh, ¿que pasa? Soy en mi primero año de la clase de español pero yo sé los tensos del futuro, pretérito imperfecto, pretérito indefinido y pretérito perfecto. Estoy aprendiendo diligentemente y estoy muy aplicado en mi trabaja. Saco buenas notas ahora pero en mi primer periodo del español no fui un estudiante muy bueno porque no fui interesado en el idioma, pero ahora realizo los benificios de aprender español.



If I were to say something like that, I'd say it like this:

Hey, ¿qué pasa? Estoy en mi primer año en clases de español, pero ya se los tiempos verbales de futuro, pretérito imperfecto, pretérito indefinido y pretérito perfecto. Estoy aprendiendo diligentemente y estoy muy aplicado en mi trabajo. Ahora saco buenas notas pero al comienzo no era un estudiante muy bueno porque no me interesaba el idioma, pero ahora me doy cuenta de los beneficios de aprender español.



Spoiler



In Spain the _¿Qué pasa?_ isn't very polite if you are talking to someone you don't know. Most people would say _¿Qué tal?_ instead, but in this case I think it fits.

The use of the equivalent for the verb ''to be'' in Spanish is always a problem for most people. It can be translated to _estar_ or _ser_. 
The first one is used to indicate a position (_Estoy aquí_), a present continuous (_Estoy yendo_, _yendo_ is the _gerundio_ of the verb _ir_. Also ''I'm thinking'' in Spanish is _Estoy pensando_) or a certain state like sickness or feelings and emotions (_Estoy enfermo_, _estoy enfadado_). 
The verb _ser_ is used to describe something or someone (_Eso es bonito_, _eres alto_) or state something like a time of the day or a condition for something (_Es mediodía_, _Es importante que vengas_).

Also, _diligentemente_ is really formal, you won't hear anyone saying it. It's similar in meaning to other words which are used more often, like _rápidamente_/_con rapidez_ (which mean fast and something like ''with speed'').

Realize in Spanish is _darse cuenta_. For example: Me di cuenta de que estabas ahí. Se dio cuenta de que venía el tren. Note that this verb is a pronominal verb. You use _Me, se, te, nos, os..._ as a part of the verb.

_Primer periodo_ is also kind of weird, but it isn't wrong. Anyway, I would use the adverb _comienzo_, and introduce it with _al_. Which basically means at the beginning. Also, _comienzo_ can be the Present of the verb _comenzar_, but in this case it is and adverb.

_Fui interesado_ ain't right, and many Spanish students make that mistake. If you were trying to saying ''I wasn't interested in the language'' the best translation would be _No estaba interesado en el idioma_. But I used the _Pretérito imperfecto_ for this one, _interesaba_, which is the most common way of saying it.


And that's all. Wanted to help you a bit =] (I always appreciate when people do the same for me, hope you didn't mind).


----------



## RTh (May 24, 2011)

!Hola¡. Para todo aquel que pueda comprender lo aquí escrito y sea estudiante de español, mi más sincera enhorabuena. Tenía pensado usar tiempos verbales y verbos complejos para molestar un poco (como podría ser ''hubiere visto, interesares, asido, etc.), pero no soy tan cruel. Un saludo =]

And that's Spanish.


----------



## Olji (May 24, 2011)

Hejsan, vet inte vad jag ska skriva här egentligen, men Svenska som Svenska eller? x)


----------



## David Zemdegs (May 24, 2011)

Sveiks visi. Laikam jus visi pazisti manu delu.


----------



## LarsN (May 24, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> Hejsan, vet inte vad jag ska skriva här egentligen, men Svenska som Svenska eller? x)


 
Du kan bare skrive svensk. Det er vi jo flere der kan forstå


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 24, 2011)

heb ik al in het nederlands gepost?
(Have I posted in dutch yet?)



Phlippieskezer said:


> Hallo, cubers. Kan iemand anders hier ook Afrikaans praat? Ek eintlik praat gewoonlik Engels, maar ek kan 'n bietjie Afrikaans praat, en 'n klomp van dit verstaan. Ek is 'n Afrikaner deur bloed.


I understand it, but I don't speak it.


----------



## Olji (May 24, 2011)

LarsN said:


> Du kan bare skrive svensk. Det er vi jo flere der kan forstå


 
japp det vet jag, svenska, norska och danska är ganska lika :3


----------



## Akuma (May 24, 2011)

In Sweden one is obligated to learn 2 additional languages.
English and a third language of choice, the third being either German, French or Spanish.
Most students learn one of those three languages.
I myself chose to study latin and because of that I know Spanish, French, Portuguese and Italian.

Right now I am learning Russian.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 24, 2011)

Ik vind Afrikaans een ontzettend mooie taal, er zitten geweldig creatieve woorden in ;-)

Check out some Afrikaans with Charlize Theron:


----------



## hoopee (May 24, 2011)

Tervehdys, puhun suomea. (Greetings, I speak finnish)
Jag gillar kub. ( I like cube, in swedish)
Ich lerne Deutsch (I learn german language) 
I'm not good in german because i've learned it only for 1 year so far.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 24, 2011)

I speak English and Portuguese fluently.
I can also speak Japanese. In my 4th year (out of 6), and trying to get a minor in Japanese.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (May 24, 2011)

tagalog (filipino language) is my native language.. and obviously, i can speak/write english.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 24, 2011)

Je joue au foot

Thats the best I can do


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 24, 2011)

me speaky another language, but not typey as i learned from peoples nots a book or a webs =P


----------



## antoineccantin (May 24, 2011)

04mucklowd said:


> Je joue au foot


 
Parles-tu du football americain ou du soccer?


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 24, 2011)

RTh said:


> If I were to say something like that, I'd say it like this:
> 
> Hey, ¿qué pasa? Estoy en mi primer año en clases de español pero ya se los tiempos verbales de futuro, pretérito imperfecto, pretérito indefinido y pretérito perfecto. Estoy aprendiendo diligentemente y estoy muy aplicado en mi trabajo. Ahora saco buenas notas pero al comienzo no era un estudiando muy bueno porque no me interesaba el idioma, pero ahora me doy cuenta de los beneficios de aprender español.
> 
> ...


 Wow, thanks a lot.  I know the difference between estar and ser but I suppose I wasn't thinking. Your English looks almost native to me, however some people in America might give you a weird look if you say "ain't"  (I'm from West Virginia; I hear "ain't" everyday)


----------



## y235 (May 24, 2011)

אני אוהב לפתור קובייה הונגרית.
я люблю СОБИРАТЬ Кубика Рубика

"I like solving the Rubik' cube."
First sentence - Hebrew
Second - Russian


----------



## Attila (May 24, 2011)

When i was a kid, in my country was compulsory to learn Russian language for all children, and could not have chosen any other language. ( I am 45y old now.) I learn English now, in this forum,  and i speak a few words German.


----------



## RubikZz (May 24, 2011)

Hallo, Nederlands, wie nog meer?

And English really bad, must use the whole time Google translate.


----------



## Shortey (May 24, 2011)

Norwegian, English and German. I can also understand some Danish and write Swedish.

EDIT: I can also understand a tiny bit of Dutch when it is written.


----------



## Niki_Petrov (May 24, 2011)

Обичам да редя всякакви пъзели и по специално Рубик куб 3х3х3. Поздрави на всички от България.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I love to solve any puzzles in particular Rubik's cube 3x3x3. Greetings to all from Bulgaria.


----------



## RTh (May 24, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Wow, thanks a lot.  I know the difference between estar and ser but I suppose I wasn't thinking. Your English looks almost native to me, however some people in America might give you a weird look if you say "ain't"  (I'm from West Virginia; I hear "ain't" everyday)



Lol, thanks for the compliment. And I ain't gonna use ain't from now on, I just used it back there to give a cool touch to the sentence.

Also, I made a mistake while writting the original message. I wrote ''estudiando'' instead of ''estudiante''.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 24, 2011)

Hallo daar!
Voor goed Engels: veel lezen, luisteren en blijven oefenen. Dus liefst zelf proberen *voor*dat je google translate gebruikt.

Maar je krijgt op school toch ook zeker Engels?


----------



## CubicNL (May 24, 2011)

Native dutch, I speak english very good, furthermore I can speak a bit French, but not that much though.
And I can conversate with german people in the sense that they will at least understand me


----------



## RubikZz (May 24, 2011)

Ja maar dat zijn allemaal van die standaard dingen, waar je hier op het forum niks aan hebt.
Je krijgt dan zinnen die je met geluk in het echt moet gebruiken en als ik dan hier een zin wil maken heb ik er niks aan.
De zinnen die je leert zijn precies hetzelfde als die je moet schrijven in je werk boek, dan lukt het nog wel.
Krijg nu wel extra hulp op school.


----------



## celli (May 24, 2011)

Hee mensen,

Lekker veel Nederlanders hier!!! @RubikZz: Probeer het eerst zelf te vertalen, en gebruik Google translate pas als je er echt niet uitkomt. Het eerste jaar dat ik Engels had op school vond ik heel lastig, maar ik heb veel gelezen en nu zit ik dus ook best vaak op het forum, en nu kan ik best wel goed Engels. Gewoon veel blijven oefenen, dan wordt je engels heel snel beter. Heb je trouwens al engels op school?

And BTW: 
Ik moet nu echt gaan, ik heb morgen een belangrijk scheikunde proefwerk, HELP!
= I really have to go now, because I have a very important chemistry test tomorrow, HELP! (Dutch)


----------



## Cubenovice (May 24, 2011)

Shortey said:


> EDIT: I can also understand a tiny bit of Dutch when it is written.



Probably in the same way as I can understand written Danish. Knowing Dutch and German definately helps.


----------



## celli (May 24, 2011)

Native Dutch speaker, but I'm taking some other languages in high school:
English, fourth year now, I'm in the Cambridge program, which means that I have to take my Cambridge CAE exam next year. 
French, now in my fourth year, so I can write, read, speak and listen to it, but not very good 
Spanish, just started that this year, so I can only say and write some simple sentences.
Old Greek, my third year, it's difficult, but I love learning and trying to understand it, although I hate learning words, they all look (and sound) the same, I'm so happy we can use dictionaries next year

And I have had 2 years of German, which I can speak and understand pretty good, because I participated in an exchange program for two weeks.
And I took Latin for 2 years, I thought this was easier than Old Greek, but I found it quite boring. 

So I know a few different languages, but I'm not that good at any of them, besides Dutch of course.


----------



## Enter (May 24, 2011)

Native tongue Slovenian only 2 million people speak Slovenian in the whole world 
I also know English, Croatian-Serbian is the same hehe and I speak fluently German! 

and also klingon n. Hol -language  hehehe


----------



## BC1997 (May 24, 2011)

Buongiorno miei amici!!!!!!!!!!, come sta? Bonjour!!!!!!!!! mes amis? Aw hbieb!!!!!!!!! Kif intkom?
In case you were wondering, first language is Italian (obviously) the second one is French (obviously) ,and the last one is Maltese, my native language.


----------



## BC1997 (May 24, 2011)

04mucklowd said:


> Je joue au foot
> 
> Thats the best I can do


 
I play football, is the best you can do?


----------



## Julian (May 24, 2011)

9 years of French, 1 year of Spanish.


----------



## stone (May 24, 2011)

niekas lietuviu nesupras nes as pats jos nesuprantu


----------



## DGraciaRubik (May 24, 2011)

Jainko Gorena, azkenean posteatu dezaket nahi dudan lengoaian speedsolvingen. (Basque, one of the oldest languages spoken in the world, my local lenguage.)
Dios, por fin puedo postear en el idioma que quiera en speedsolving.
God, finally I can post in every language I want on speedsolving.


----------



## Nestor (May 24, 2011)

Ademas del español (mi lengua nativa) solo hablo con fluencia el ingles pero tambien puedo conversar muy pobremente en italiano:

Parlare in italiano e facile, e molto simle al spagnolo.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 24, 2011)

diu nia seng chao cibai kan ni nia


----------



## iizii (May 24, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Sveiks visi. Laikam jus visi pazisti manu delu.


Tev locījumi mazliet klibo, bet forši, ka zini arī dzimto valodu 
Bet pazīt jau nepazīstu Tavu dēlu, bet redzējis daudzos lieliskos video gan!


----------



## cmhardw (May 24, 2011)

Hoffentlich kann ich noch ein bisschen deutsch sprechen. Manchmal lese ich das Forum forum.speedcubers.de, aber ich schreibe da selton. Ich moechte mal wieder an einem Wettbewerb in Deutschland teilzunehmen.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 24, 2011)

Dass ist ja unglaublich! Ein Amerikaner der Deutsch sprechen und sogar schreiben kann!
Selber kann Ich nur Deutsch lesen und sprechen, wenn Ich schreibe mache Ich viel zu viel fehler...

Go Chris!


----------



## Pro94 (May 24, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> Ademas del español (mi lengua nativa) solo hablo con fluencia el ingles pero tambien puedo conversar muy pobremente en italiano:
> 
> Parlare in italiano e facile, e molto simle al spagnolo.



The same thing but at the reverse

Hablar en español es facil, es muy similar a el italian


----------



## ben1996123 (May 24, 2011)

Ich lerne Deutsch in der Schule.


----------



## tim (May 24, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Manchmal lese ich das Forum forum.speedcubers.de, aber ich schreibe da selton.



Dein Deutsch ist immer noch sehr gut! Und es wäre klasse, wenn du im Forum hin und wieder etwas schreiben würdest. Das BLD-Unterforum braucht so Profis wie dich!  Ich scheine dort der einzige zu sein, der ernsthaft BLD betreibt.


----------



## gundamslicer (May 24, 2011)

Cantonese ftw!


----------



## David0794 (May 24, 2011)

Auch Deutsch


----------



## 5BLD (May 24, 2011)

Hablo inglés, español, y on poquito de chino (porque lo estoy estudiando). Y casi nada alemán, pero algo.


----------



## Shortey (May 24, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Ich lerne Deutsch in der Schule.


 
in die Schule*


----------



## Benyó (May 24, 2011)

Et embldaush mitaky ud suter d'miressea 7x7 ul onresago qopaga tuenhadi. Gau ni ud aletido tuk cidarse, spida et gafiat fechend ul tido shermes WCA. Atucio mezuga ud n'rezegy podif nuor elgeve. Kugaba et nour navygy psigetea ud rekcibo. Maetabue Dániel, Brúnó ud Olivér fintoga la ycuta Romanian Open 2011 abarpy ov. Tradebeleta ids uf.


----------



## tim (May 24, 2011)

Shortey said:


> in die Schule*


 
"in der Schule" was correct in that case (if you wanted to correct him). On the other hand it's "Ich gehe in die Schule". I don't know how to explain the difference, though. Could someone help me out please?


----------



## @uguste (May 24, 2011)

I speak french and a bit of german.


----------



## Bandinho (May 24, 2011)

Benyó said:


> Et embldaush mitaky ud suter d'miressea 7x7 ul onresago qopaga tuenhadi. Gau ni ud aletido tuk cidarse, spida et gafiat fechend ul tido shermes WCA. Atucio mezuga ud n'rezegy podif nuor elgeve. Kugaba et nour navygy psigetea ud rekcibo. Maetabue Dániel, Brúnó ud Olivér fintoga la ycuta Romanian Open 2011 abarpy ov. Tradebeleta ids uf.


 
Paulon getadu ud cartasy mafdyti, gau terenau gea mara lenztela staken. Et nour d'materakyfictyojonkimaradofaca hetemental Dániel ud Olivér, geu elmészapicsába breta yvtruko j'oula. Zomelt kerz ud WCA, et Romanian Open 2011 ud 2010. J*kce Bence ov swasse yrtinate, amouto mara trukte himosy. Krepen d'matke hau 5x5 manne ~1:30 kette tresda.


----------



## @uguste (May 24, 2011)

tim said:


> "in der Schule" was correct in that case (if you wanted to correct him). On the other hand it's "Ich gehe in die Schule". I don't know how to explain the difference, though. Could someone help me out please?


At school, we learn that when you're in the place, you use dative and when you go to the place, you use accusative. And in the feminine, die is accusative and der is dative.


----------



## Vinny (May 24, 2011)

Puedo hablar una cantidad suficiente de español para tener una conversación completa. Sé mucho gramática, la problema es que tengo que buscar palabras que no ya aprendí.


----------



## cmhardw (May 24, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Dass ist ja unglaublich! Ein Amerikaner der Deutsch sprechen und sogar schreiben kann!
> Selber kann Ich nur Deutsch lesen und sprechen, wenn Ich schreibe mache Ich viel zu viel fehler...
> 
> Go Chris!



Danke! Ich lese und schreibe viel besser als ich spreche. Ich habe deutsch in der Schule, und an der Uni, studiert.  Dort haben wir öfter gelesen und geschrieben als gesprochen.



ben1996123 said:


> Ich lerne Deutsch in der Schule.



Toll!  Deutsch ist eine schöne Sprache!



tim said:


> Dein Deutsch ist immer noch sehr gut! Und es wäre klasse, wenn du im Forum hin und wieder etwas schreiben würdest. Das BLD-Unterforum braucht so Profis wie dich!  Ich scheine dort der einzige zu sein, der ernsthaft BLD betreibt.



Danke Tim, du hast mich eigentlich überzeugt dort zu schreiben. Ich habe schon eine Nachricht in dem Blind-forum geschrieben 



tim said:


> "in der Schule" was correct in that case (if you wanted to correct him). On the other hand it's "Ich gehe in die Schule". I don't know how to explain the difference, though. Could someone help me out please?


 
My teacher always described it as action happening "in" a place vs. "into" a place.

"Ich lerne Deutsch in die Schule" would mean that you are learning German at the same time that you are physically walking through the front door and entering the school.

"Ich lerne Deutsch in der Schule" would mean that inside the school building you are learning German.

Use the accusative case for motion "into" and the dative case for motion "in".

--edit--
Ninja'd by @uguste


----------



## 5BLD (May 24, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Puedo hablar una cantidad suficiente de español para tener una conversación completa. Sé mucho gramática, la problema es que tengo que buscar palabras que no ya aprendí.


Sí, cómo yo. No tengo un gran selección de vocabulario, pero sé suficiente gramática.


----------



## uberCuber (May 25, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Sí, cómo yo. No tengo un gran selección de vocabulario, pero sé suficiente gramática.


 
Este es la problema con muchas clases de español; no enseñan suficiente vocabulario para hablar bien en conversaciones.

this is where autodidacticism comes into play


----------



## Nickmaovich (May 25, 2011)

Чо разбазарились тут. Наши есть хто?хД


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 25, 2011)

igPay atinLay
Am viet.


----------



## Zubon (May 25, 2011)

I can speak English, Japanese and I am fluent in Engrish.

Here is an example of excellent Engrish:

Haro-, mai ne-mu izu Zubon ando ai kyan supi-ku beri- guddo inngurisshu. Naisu tsu- mi-to yu-!
ハロー、 マイ　ネーム　イズ　ズボン　アンド　アイ　キャン　スピーク　グッド　イングリッシュ。　ナイス　ツー　ミート　ユー！


----------



## Sa967St (May 25, 2011)

Zubon said:


> Here is an example of excellent Engrish:
> 
> Haro-, mai ne-mu izu Zubon ando ai kyan supi-ku beri- guddo inngurisshu. Naisu tsu- mi-to yu-!
> ハロー、 マイ　ネーム　イズ　ズボン　アンド　アイ　キャン　スピーク　グッド　イングリッシュ。　ナイス　ツー　ミート　ユー！


ロール


----------



## David Zemdegs (May 25, 2011)

stone said:


> niekas lietuviu nesupras nes as pats jos nesuprantu


Labas! Thats about all I know - my wife is lithuanian.


----------



## 5BLD (May 25, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Este es la problema con muchas clases de español; no enseñan suficiente vocabulario para hablar bien en conversaciones.
> 
> this is where autodidacticism comes into play


 
Sí, exactamente. Deben enseñar más vocabulario y posiblemente menos gramática porque sabemos suficiente.
O podemos estudiar por nosotros mismos...


----------



## SPeedHANd93 (May 25, 2011)

ich spreche Deutsch und lebe in deustchland 
das ist deustch und bedeutet
that means : i speak english und live in germarny


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 25, 2011)

SPeedHANd93 said:


> ich spreche Deutsch und lebe in deustchland
> das ist deustch und bedeutet
> that means : i speak english und live in germarny


 
No, it doesn't.


----------



## NSKuber (May 25, 2011)

А я вообще по-русски разговаривать умею, ибо живу в России.
Translate: I can speak Russian because I live in Russia.
Surprisingly


----------



## professoralpha7 (May 25, 2011)

היי. שפת האם שלי היא אנגלית, אבל אני לומדת עברית.


----------



## peteraberg (May 25, 2011)

*translation attempt*



Odder said:


> ej okay, Det var da godt nok ikke meget dansk der er blevet skrevet i denne tråd.. Det er faktisk kun Lars der har skrevet noget  Nå.. Men min cube taske er ved at værre forholdsvis ubrugelig... -.-
> 
> translation: anyone wanna try?



I guess your saying:
It was luckily not a lot of danish written in this thread. It's only Lars who wrote anything  Well... but my cube "bag"? is practically unusable..


----------



## peteraberg (May 25, 2011)

Well, I'm Swedish and also speak english and finnish. I also understand spanish and german but speak it porly...


----------



## Cubenovice (May 25, 2011)

SPeedHANd93 said:


> ich spreche Deutsch und lebe in deustchland
> das ist deustch und bedeutet
> that means : i speak english und live in germarny



Oh my...


----------



## Genesis (May 25, 2011)

5
English
Chinese
Cantonise
Hokkien 
Teochew


----------



## lucarubik (May 25, 2011)

Spanish 
in fact English is the other lenguage I "speak"


----------



## TMOY (May 25, 2011)

SPeedHANd93 said:


> ich spreche Deutsch und lebe in deustchland
> das ist deustch und bedeutet
> that means : i speak english und live in germarny



lol. Reminds me of an announcement I have heard several times in the RER (Parisian regional train):

"Ce train est en direction de Roissy-Aéroport Charles de Gaulle.
This train goes to Roissy-Charles de Gaulle airport.
Dieser Zug fährt zu Marne-la-Vallée."

I know my German is rusty but I didn't remember that "Roissy-Aéroport Charles de Gaulle" translated into "Marne-la-Vallée" in German 

(Actually, Marne-la-Vallée is also a RER endstation, but on a different line.)


----------



## Felix1996 (May 25, 2011)

I'm german, so I speak it 
I can speak french, german, english and a little bit latin, i think thats enough for me


----------



## HelpCube (May 25, 2011)

I speak english

Ja mowiem popolsku

Je parle Francais (ish)


----------



## Drake (May 25, 2011)

Je parle francais, and english as second language :O.


----------



## Mnts (May 25, 2011)

Lithanian language.


----------



## Escher (May 25, 2011)

I speak Yorkshire.


----------



## Bapao (May 25, 2011)

Escher said:


> I speak Yorkshire.


 
Cool...But can you make the pudding too?


----------



## caseyd (May 25, 2011)

me llamo casey, estoy tomando mi trecer ano de espanol en mi escuela, y mi teclado ne tiene accentos


----------



## Jungleterrain (May 25, 2011)

caseyd, tienes que usar los simbolos que se pueden crear en combinación con las teclas de Alt + "número". Ejemplo: Alt + 164 = ñ

Hablo español, es mi lengua nativa. I speak Spanish, my native tongue. I use English more often, though. After all, I live in the US.


----------



## SaintCree (May 26, 2011)

I speak a little bit of Deutsch and Italian. Primary is English.


----------



## mati rubik (May 27, 2013)

Hablo español e inglés.


----------



## KongShou (May 27, 2013)

Mandarins chinese
English
Japanese
Yorkshire
C++
Python


----------



## Ickathu (May 27, 2013)

Estoy practicaba mi español, pero no hablo muy bueno.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 27, 2013)

Hola. Hablo in poco Español. Lo aprendo en mi escuela


----------



## 5BLD (May 27, 2013)

Hablo español y inglés, estoy aprendiendo chino y polaco...
Edit: owait ive been here before, wht a big bump


----------



## JasonK (May 27, 2013)

Je peux lire et écrire le français, mais je n'ai pas pratiqué à parler depuis longtemps...

I can read and write French, but I haven't practiced speaking in a long time...


----------



## YddEd (May 28, 2013)

KongShou said:


> C++
> Python


Programming language lol 




I speak Cantonese and a bit of Mandarin.


----------



## Cubo largo (May 30, 2013)

Italian <3 
Ciao! Buona notte! 

Y tambuen español


----------



## Username (May 31, 2013)

Ymmärrätkö sinä tätä lausetta?
Förstår du den här meningen?


----------



## uesyuu (May 31, 2013)

Japanese, of course!
こんにちは。本日はお日柄も良く…


----------



## arcio1 (May 31, 2013)

Cześć, jestem Polakiem.


----------



## Cubemaestro (Jun 1, 2013)

oye dhaga kholne vale mujhse panga na le varna pit jaega
lang- hindi
meaning- hey you guy who opened the thread dont mess with me or you'll get a beating from me
LOL
koi yahan mujhse tej hai?
anyone faster than me here?


----------



## YddEd (Jun 1, 2013)

Cubemaestro said:


> oye dhaga kholne vale mujhse panga na le varna pit jaega
> lang- hindi
> meaning- hey you guy who opened the thread dont mess with me or you'll get a beating from me
> LOL
> ...


What do you average?


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 2, 2013)

안녕


----------



## Cubemaestro (Jun 11, 2013)

blah said:


> Ooh, Indian languages are sexy! Do you know Hindi, McWizzle94? 'Cause I've got a friend whose name is Nikhil as well (it's a pretty common name I think) and he speaks Hindi. Nikhil in Hindi: निखिल


i know hindi and nikhil isn't a common name



YddEd said:


> What do you average?


i have a signature now. you're faster than me only in 2x2
PS My 2x2 aO100 changed- it's 3.55 now, i didnt change my signature cuz i'm too lazy to do it


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jun 11, 2013)

好有趣的帖子
中国有很多很多的魔友，但是由于语言的原因无法来这里交流，太可惜了

translate:
funny thread 
There are many cubers in China.But many of them are not good at English.What a pity


----------

